# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  can pm or post

## bigo

Help me please. I have another log on that i have been using for awhile and for some reason i cant pm or post. My other user name is seaoro693. I only created this one so i was able to contact someone. Was seaoro693 blocked or banned for a reason? thanks

----------


## PT

i couldnt find you old name bro but i will forward this to the admin so he can try and help you out

----------


## timmah

how many posts do I need to make before I can PM someone?

----------


## PT

you need 25 posts before you pm feature will be activated. time has shown us that people join here just to pm other members to ask were they can get a source so now you need 25 possts before you can pm

----------


## timmah

Fair enough. I have a local guru. But I think I will be staying here for a while.

----------


## *Admin*

it should be fine now.... this account will be merged with that one... please post up and let us know its ok...

Thanks

----------


## bigo

can still log in as seaoro693 but cant pm or post

----------


## *Admin*

*have you forgotten your password???* 

if so let me know here and I will reset it for you then you can change it when you log in....

----------


## bigo

i can log in read posts and everything else. the only things i cant do is pm or post is that kinda weird? when i try to post this is this the message i get. hope it helps. Awaiting activation? have been logging in as seaoro693 since 2002
Seaoro693, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation

----------


## *Admin*

Ok lets try this one more time.... see if that works for you now...

----------


## Seaoro693

sweet it worked thanks

----------


## PT

good to hear bro. thanks for your patience while admin worked on it

----------


## danno43

I have had an account for around 4 years. I now find that i have this same problem. My ID is danno39 

I have emailed the "contact" section twice but have not received a reply. Can you please help me with this? 

Thank you, 

danno39 / danno43

----------


## danno39

Does anyone else have ideas that can get my account fixed or help from an admin?

Thanks in advance...

----------


## DSM4Life

> I have had an account for around 4 years. I now find that i have this same problem. My ID is danno39 
> 
> I have emailed the "contact" section twice but have not received a reply. Can you please help me with this? 
> 
> Thank you, 
> 
> danno39 / danno43

----------


## PT

start your own thread and we will help you but we will not help you on someone elses

----------

